# How can I get such finish? (Audi Daytona Grey wet look)



## akk_quattro (Jun 12, 2018)

I've come across this attached picture on an Audi page on Instagram and was instantly stricken by the finish of this RS7. Deep wet, it just looks so attaractive to me and being the proud owner of a 2017 Daytona Grey Audi A4, the kid in me instantly wanted the same look for my own car.

I hope it is the real deal and not some sort of photoshop  

Hence I'm here; seeking opinions on whether you think it's possible to get such look on my 1.5 year old car and how this can be achieved (preferably with reasonably priced products, e.g. Bilt Hambers).

Thanks for all inputs.


----------



## BradleyW (May 4, 2015)

If its on the Audi Official page, there's probably a degree of Photoshop used, to aid marketing. This is only my opinion. As for a wet look, Scholl S40 is a good polish to try (with a polishing machine of course). A glaze, followed by the application of a highly glossy wax, will compliment the finish further.


----------



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

That has absolutely absolutely had a filter applied. Had the contrast bumped right up.








this has had a similar filter applied and is very subtle in the colour tweaking.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulinLincs (Jan 16, 2011)

Scholl s40 followed by Menzerna power lock got me close to the Audi photo on a dark grey Nissan Juke. But there looks to be some photoshop sculldugary going on.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

I hate to say it, but you will need to turn on the Instagram filters. This is the danger of taking such images seriously, apparently all girls have perfect bums, and all cars are swirl free and glossy

Lighting and filters, lighting and filters


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

stangalang said:


> I hate to say it, but you will need to turn on the Instagram filters. This is the danger of taking such images seriously, apparently all girls have perfect bums, and all cars are swirl free and glossy
> 
> Lighting and filters, lighting and filters


What do you mean do they not. I'm gutted......

Next you'll be telling me Santa isn't real :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

macca666 said:


> What do you mean do they not. I'm gutted......
> 
> Next you'll be telling me Santa isn't real :lol::lol::lol:


Take a seat son, we need to talk.....


----------



## akk_quattro (Jun 12, 2018)

Thanks for all the replies guys. I did have a bit of scepticism around the picture having probably been edited but being a newbie I wasn't 100% sure about that and thought I'd check with you lot. I do quite like the finish though, it looks ace


----------



## akk_quattro (Jun 12, 2018)

PaulinLincs said:


> Scholl s40 followed by Menzerna power lock got me close to the Audi photo on a dark grey Nissan Juke. But there looks to be some photoshop sculldugary going on.


Thanks Paul. Never heard of this before, and now that I've checked them out these do look good to me. Will defo be exploring them in more detail.

One question though. I still haven't got as far as getting myself a polishing machine yet :buffer: So can I apply the S40 by hand or would it be useless without a machine? Are there any other products similar to it that can be applied by hand? Cheers!


----------



## garycha (Mar 29, 2012)

Changing the contrast etc doesnt change the finish on the car, just the way our eyes see it, and our brain translates, which is obviously completely different to the way a camera sees things.

Photoshop manipulation is another thing. 

My VIz Top Tip:
If you want that wet deep contrast look, just wear polarizing lens sunglasses when you look at your car. - in order to see it in its best light.


----------



## Benfr16 (Dec 3, 2016)

akk_quattro said:


> Thanks Paul. Never heard of this before, and now that I've checked them out these do look good to me. Will defo be exploring them in more detail.
> 
> One question though. I still haven't got as far as getting myself a polishing machine yet :buffer: So can I apply the S40 by hand or would it be useless without a machine? Are there any other products similar to it that can be applied by hand? Cheers!


Wont be useless by hand but you really notice significant gains when using a machine. If your paint is in pretty good condition and your not looking for 100% perfection, you could always try a cheap DA, a single finishing polish and finishing pad.

Looking at the picture, I think using a sealant might help you try and achieve that look. Sealants tend to have a colder glass-like appearance, much like the picture.

S40 is supposed to be a good product. I've personally had amazing results with menzerna 3500 on a white chemical guys hex logic pad on my black VAG paint. If your definitely going by hand, maybe opt for something with fillers in such as AF Triple (Light cut, fillers and carnuba) or SRP (Tried & Tested by almost everyone!)


----------



## akk_quattro (Jun 12, 2018)

garycha said:


> My VIz Top Tip:
> If you want that wet deep contrast look, just wear polarizing lens sunglasses when you look at your car. - in order to see it in its best light.


Thanks for your advice garycha, but no thanks. I have not started the detailing hobby and joined DW just to then _wear _polarizing lens sunglasses that would make my car look in its best light. I'm here to learn of methods and products that can help me to actually _make _ my car look in its best light  As a DW member and detailing enthusiast, I'm a bit surprised at your advice there TBH. 

As I mentioned above, I didn't exclude that this may have been photoshopped. I'm very new to the hobby and all I was after was an advice on how to achieve at least a similar look to that on the photo. Already got some cracking advices, and some of the products suggested above are already in my shopping wishlist.

but nevertheless thanks for your advice. If and when I give up detailing I'll consider getting those glasses


----------



## akk_quattro (Jun 12, 2018)

Benfr16 said:


> Wont be useless by hand but you really notice significant gains when using a machine. If your paint is in pretty good condition and your not looking for 100% perfection, you could always try a cheap DA, a single finishing polish and finishing pad.
> 
> Looking at the picture, I think using a sealant might help you try and achieve that look. Sealants tend to have a colder glass-like appearance, much like the picture.
> 
> S40 is supposed to be a good product. I've personally had amazing results with menzerna 3500 on a white chemical guys hex logic pad on my black VAG paint. If your definitely going by hand, maybe opt for something with fillers in such as AF Triple (Light cut, fillers and carnuba) or SRP (Tried & Tested by almost everyone!)


Thanks mate. I've actually come across a good thread with some good value DAs suggested (I think you've posted there too) so will look into a cheapo DA. My shopping list is growing rather fast


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

akk_quattro said:


> Thanks for your advice garycha, but no thanks. I have not started the detailing hobby and joined DW just to then _wear _polarizing lens sunglasses that would make my car look in its best light. I'm here to learn of methods and products that can help me to actually _make _ my car look in its best light  As a DW member and detailing enthusiast, I'm a bit surprised at your advice there TBH.
> 
> As I mentioned above, I didn't exclude that this may have been photoshopped. I'm very new to the hobby and all I was after was an advice on how to achieve at least a similar look to that on the photo. Already got some cracking advices, and some of the products suggested above are already in my shopping wishlist.
> 
> but nevertheless thanks for your advice. If and when I give up detailing I'll consider getting those glasses


I think it was ironic - hence the reference to Viz...

p


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

I have a Daytona Grey Audi A4 and can recommend the Blackfire kit and OCD Nebula for a really reflective flake popping finish


----------



## akk_quattro (Jun 12, 2018)

Fentum said:


> I think it was ironic - hence the reference to Viz...
> 
> p


Maybe.


----------



## akk_quattro (Jun 12, 2018)

camerashy said:


> I have a Daytona Grey Audi A4 and can recommend the Blackfire kit and OCD Nebula for a really reflective flake popping finish


Which one of the Blackfire kits? Also would you have a pic of your car just after using those that you can share?
thanks


----------



## dannyd21 (Sep 2, 2008)

Fentum said:


> I think it was ironic - hence the reference to Viz...
> 
> p


I don't think the OP knows what viz is. :lol:


----------



## DimitriUK (Jan 18, 2017)

its photoshop and picture taken under the right lighting conditions, relax do not overthink about it as after the first couple of days due to dust and light rain, even if the look was true, is going to disappear


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

akk_quattro said:


> Which one of the Blackfire kits? Also would you have a pic of your car just after using those that you can share?
> thanks


Wet Ice Over Fire 
http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/blackfire-wet-ice-over-fire-kit.html

Will see if I can find any photos

Some of Wax Planet Obsidian Super Gloss
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=397059


----------



## garycha (Mar 29, 2012)

akk_quattro said:


> Thanks for your advice garycha, but no thanks. I have not started the detailing hobby and joined DW just to then _wear _polarizing lens sunglasses that would make my car look in its best light. I'm here to learn of methods and products that can help me to actually _make _ my car look in its best light  As a DW member and detailing enthusiast, I'm a bit surprised at your advice there TBH.
> 
> As I mentioned above, I didn't exclude that this may have been photoshopped. I'm very new to the hobby and all I was after was an advice on how to achieve at least a similar look to that on the photo. Already got some cracking advices, and some of the products suggested above are already in my shopping wishlist.
> 
> but nevertheless thanks for your advice. If and when I give up detailing I'll consider getting those glasses


In which case, the very best advice I can give is for you to spend many,many hours with a DA polisher, cutting, polishing and then refining and refining further your paint some more, before finally applying any products.

Because the wet look/deep gloss is all about preparation. There are no miracle 'wet' products. :thumb:

This was 3 days work on mine:
Quite 'wet'. Moist, even:lol:










iPhone 7 shot taken with available light.


----------



## garycha (Mar 29, 2012)

Or, for Viz fans - Top Top. if you do want to give your car that really deep wet look, simply keep it wet all the time by parking under a sprinkler or just moving to Lerwick.


----------



## akk_quattro (Jun 12, 2018)

camerashy said:


> Wet Ice Over Fire
> http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/blackfire-wet-ice-over-fire-kit.html
> 
> Will see if I can find any photos
> ...


Thanks mate. Your car looks stunning in there! I really like the finish. Long way to get mine looking like that.


----------



## akk_quattro (Jun 12, 2018)

garycha said:


> In which case, the very best advice I can give is for you to spend many,many hours with a DA polisher, cutting, polishing and then refining and refining further your paint some more, before finally applying any products.
> 
> Because the wet look/deep gloss is all about preparation. There are no miracle 'wet' products. :thumb:
> 
> ...


Your car looks amazing. Very moist indeed. Hope your car is the more 'moist' out of you two..


----------

